# Are you a terrorist?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is a list of people within our population who have a propensity to be terrorists. Maybe I don't read very well anymore or something because I couldn't find Muslim extremist in there anywhere. I remember a list from them a year or two back which included watching for cars with bumper stickers of - the American flag, NRA, any reference to firearms, christian, etc. Odd, radical Islam was not mentioned that time either.

So, do any of you fit any of these descriptions? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

I can't help but thinking these clowns would have called all of our forefathers extremist and propbable terrorists. I wonder if King George III did a comparable study of the colonists?



> - Americans who believe their "way of life" is under attack;
> 
> - Americans who are "fiercely nationalistic (as opposed to universal and international in orientation)";
> 
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was reading this outloud and a person said "isn't that profiling". I was so insensed by what these foolish people think that the idea it was profiling slipped right by me, but she was right. This is profiling. So profiling blacks is bad, but profiling gun owners is ok, profiling Mexican's is bad, but profiling patriots isn't, profiling Muslims is bad, but profiling Christians is good. Do we have some screwed up people in charge or what?


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Plainsman you need to start a poll on this one. I think I might be a terrorist going by this criteria.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Consider it already done. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I said NO. I am not a terrorist, but I am certainly on the"list of people within our population who have a propensity to be terrorists." I can't believe they didn't include those of us who are Repulican, working full time jobs, not on welfare, or have strong family values.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good points savage. That's why I made this poll one in which you could change your vote. When you read it sure enough I fit the description, but I'm not a terrorist. It's like asking the question have you stopped beating your wife. If you say yes it means you had been beating your wife, and if you say no it means your still beating your wife. Using your criteria and agreeing with you I changed my vote. They can stick their description where the sun don't shine. I see they have a thumb in the smilies, but they don't have the digit I was looking for. :******:

I changed the poll and you may need to vote again.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Excellent, Plainsman, thanks very much!!! I am on the list but really don't give a rice fed rodent's rectum what they, or any one for that matter, thinks of me. That is was used to be great about America! Now we have to worry about offending every one.


----------

